# Low Voc (Water Based) Finish



## lklein (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi! 

I usually finish my products with catalyzed polyurthane. Now I have a customer that is Green Minded and wants me to finish with a Low voc (water-based) finish. could anyone please help me with information and articles on that? Also what are the pros & cons on this?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## RWD (Nov 22, 2007)

We have always used a ML Campbell (magnamax) Lacquer. 
About 2 months ago we changed to ML Campbell (Aqualente) Water Base Lacquer. I have been extremely impressed with its user friendly, and blush resistant features, I even use it on top of glazes. Very good product, and I will never go back to Solvent based lacquers. I also spray it with HVLP.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Target Coatings. Love the stuff.

http://www.targetcoatings.com/


----------



## Denny J (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to agree with RWD on the AquaLente. I have been using it instead of magnamax on more and more projects and just got done doing a pair of very high end pieces in a house with it and they turned out fantastic.

You can even get it tinted to a color to replace paint and stay with the same product.

The Aqualente also is certified in LEED if I remember right.


If you are going to go this route, I also suggest looking into WB stains and the best ones out there are the ICA CNA WB stains. I have been using them for 6-7 years now and have yet to find anything WB that can touch them and they beat oil stains on woods like Cherry and Maple.


----------

